# Schläfer



## jupp11 (12 Juni 2019)

Ab und zu taucht hier (und in anderen Foren)  ein  "Phänomen" auf:
User, die sich vor Jahren (auch  mal frisch ) angemeldet  haben und mehr
oder wenig belangloses posten/gepostet haben,  schreiben plötzlich mehr
oder weniger trickreich "eingebettete"  Werbelinks.  Die Methode  geht  natürlich auch
ohne Anmeldung, ist aber nicht nachvollziehbar, ob es derselbe "Gast" ist.
Ob tatsächlich jemand mehrere Jahre schlummert, bis er seinen Werbemüll ablädt,
oder hat er sich "promoten" lassen?


----------



## Heiko (12 Juni 2019)

Keine Ahnung, ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## jupp11 (12 Juni 2019)

Die Direktwerbespammer sind natürlich viel  häufiger, 
werden aber auch meist  sofort  entsorgt.


----------



## BenTigger (12 Juni 2019)

> User, die sich vor Jahren (auch mal frisch ) angemeldet haben und mehr
> oder wenig belangloses posten/gepostet haben, schreiben plötzlich mehr oder weniger trickreich "eingebettete" Werbelinks.


Ja, das ist mir hier auch schon mal aufgefallen. Hab den User dann nach wiederholten versteckten Werbelinks entsorgt.


----------



## BenTigger (12 Juni 2019)

Der User "Lau.... 87" z. B. hat gerne Zitate mit eigenen Bemerkungen versehen und im Zitat dann nachräglich den Text mit Links zu anderen seiten verknüpft. War aber schon lange still angemeldet. So einer fällt aber trotzdem auf, dank vieler aufmerksamer User hier


----------



## jupp11 (12 Juni 2019)

Bin im Thread "Erfahrungen mit SEO" dran erinnert worden.
Der   User S... hatte sich schon 2013/14  mal in der Taktik versucht.
dann 4 Jahre auf Tauchstation und "promotet" auf einmal  SEO.
Gibt noch mehr Promoter  in dem Thread....


----------



## Hippo (13 Juni 2019)

Eine lange Überlebenszeit haben die nicht.
Dank Meldung und Anwesenheit


----------



## BenTigger (13 Juni 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Bin im Thread "Erfahrungen mit SEO" dran erinnert worden.
> Der   User S... hatte sich schon 2013/14  mal in der Taktik versucht.
> dann 4 Jahre auf Tauchstation und "promotet" auf einmal  SEO.
> Gibt noch mehr Promoter  in dem Thread....


Den Link habe ich auch sofort entfernt, nachdem ich das gelesen hatte.


----------

